# Student visa to permanent residence?



## expathopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

I just found this out on the latest page of immigration:

Post Study Work
The aim of this category is to keep the best foreign students in the United Kingdom after studies. This immigration category replaces the former International Graduate Student scheme and the Fresh Talent in Scotland scheme. Those who were on either of these schemes automatically qualify for the Post Study Work category as long as they meet language and maintenance requirements. The Home Office has indicated that they see this category as a bridge from studying to skilled or highly skilled work. An applicant for the Post Study Work Visa has to prove that they have:

• A UK recognised Bachelors degree, or postgraduate degree, or postgraduate certificate or diploma, or an HND from a Scottish institution
• That the qualification was obtained at a UK institution that is either a recognised or listed UK body or on the Tier 4 sponsors register
• That their Higher National Diploma from a Scottish institution which they may be claiming points for was earned at a publicly funded institution of higher education or a proven Scottish private institution which maintains records of enrolment and attendance
• A qualification obtained while in the UK
• Applied within the last 12 months of the qualification
From the perspective of foreign nationals, this immigration Point Based System category provides the opportunity to earn substantial sums in the UK through investment, while also being able to have dependents and other family members join them and possibly gain British citizenship or Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR).


Read more: Working in the United Kingdom - Tier 1 Visas 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution No Derivatives


----------



## expathopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

While I was concerned about it, I see that the new immigration laws are actually broken down more to allow immigration to be almost more fair. 
I read an article, as well, that said 'contrary to the common belief, the UK is not against immigration and is in fact aware that many immigrants have contributed to the good of the Country" So, that makes me feel better all round.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

expathopeful said:


> I just found this out on the latest page of immigration:
> 
> Post Study Work
> The aim of this category is to keep the best foreign students in the United Kingdom after studies. This immigration category replaces the former International Graduate Student scheme and the Fresh Talent in Scotland scheme. Those who were on either of these schemes automatically qualify for the Post Study Work category as long as they meet language and maintenance requirements. The Home Office has indicated that they see this category as a bridge from studying to skilled or highly skilled work. An applicant for the Post Study Work Visa has to prove that they have:
> ...


Yes but very recently (in the last few weeks) the UK government has announced plans to abolish post-study work scheme or substantially amend it to protect UK job market and stop people using it towards settlement.
No new applications for Tier 1 visa as it used to exist are accepted - only those who are renewing or extending their existing visas/leaves.


----------



## expathopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, that is really bad news. I just found that info on the latest site of the UK immigration page, when are the changes to happen I wonder?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

expathopeful said:


> Wow, that is really bad news. I just found that info on the latest site of the UK immigration page, when are the changes to happen I wonder?


Don't know yet, but Google 'post study work' under Google News and you get a lot of hits from unis and academics demanding the government to drop the proposals, as it will affect student recruitment from abroad - a very profitable venture and a lifeline for many unis. But I think the government will press ahead with it, as they have pledged to reduce long-term immigration from 'hundreds of thousands' to 'tens of thousands' a year. They have already cut the number of work visas available to non-EU workers to around 24,000 a year (there used to be no limit).


----------



## expathopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

I just found this article which points out what you are saying, but it looks like the ability to have a 4 month grace period post education is still going to be allowed to segway into the work visa. 
It also looks like it is not a favorable move overall, as I didn't realize that international university fees were the second largest (after banking) income for the UK.
Very interesting, and here is the article if anyone is interested: Tier 1 Post Study Work Visa to be abolished | Immigration Matters


----------



## expathopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

Talk about regret: I should have never left Europe in the early 90's! Oh well, spilt milk. I shall still endeavor to carry on.
Hubby is going to get an immigration lawyer and find out what fields of study therefore work will be highly needed in UK in coming years, so we know we can work towards something that country wants AND needs! 
I see this simply as an opportunity to push us harder and in the end possibly become better for having to work harder and study more and get advanced degrees!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

expathopeful said:


> I just found this article which points out what you are saying, but it looks like the ability to have a 4 month grace period post education is still going to be allowed to segway into the work visa.
> It also looks like it is not a favorable move overall, as I didn't realize that international university fees were the second largest (after banking) income for the UK.
> Very interesting, and here is the article if anyone is interested: Tier 1 Post Study Work Visa to be abolished | Immigration Matters


We shall see, but one thing that will happen I think is even if PSWV is retained, it will no longer lead to settlement, by abolishing the ability to switch to a sponsored visa category. So after two years (may be cut to just one), post-study workers have to return home and can only reapply from home for another work visa. And period spent in UK under PSWV may not count towards attaining settled status, as it's already the case for those on youth mobility scheme visa (aka working holiday visa, not available to Americans).


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

I was probably a bit harsh earlier. I apologize. Dorothy is so right in saying you have assets at your disposal including and education and savings. So don't sell those short. 

There are only a few ways that you can go about getting a visa and it's a tough slog. But I think you will make it work if you really want it. You just have to work harder which as you say you are no stranger to and network like crazy. 

Dorothy is also right in saying it's much harder to get ahead in Europe than in the US,

I'll still write up some info on Argentina though as I think it has a lot of what you are looking for, immigration is easier, health care and university are free. Of course, it's not without it's problems. 

Good luck! & hang in there.


----------



## expathopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, I just didn't mean to offend anyone, I was only speaking from my heart.
When others think I am crazy for wanting to uproot and start my life over (even if it means being an over-educated dishwasher) I realize it is the right move for us. 
I should rather live a life of less status/things and now I am part of what I believe to be a good solution for mankind and its future than to sit happily and idly by while the world crumbles in large part DUE to the actions of my own country. I can do very little to change it (believe you me we have tried) but feel I can make a difference in a smaller country where they seem to be more aware of the coming future. IN fact their reality of lessening their immigration says they are well aware of another problem facing our world: over population. Another thing my own country is really unaware of and we are one of the major contributors to it, though an average American would never think that. If asked about over population they would say Africa, while really our land mass/sustainable arable land to population is really quite scary.
It might be true that we go there, get a degree spend most of our money only to be sent back home. IF that were the case, though, maybe I would then use the vacation 3 month option and go to the Continent. As I said, I would rather find myself a happy nobody washing dishes in some out of the way corner of Spain or France, than living 'high on the hog' in the USA. 
This might seem a silly choice, but it is one I feel strongly about. At least I know I will work VERY HARD to prove myself worthy to be one of the few thousands they may let stay.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved this discussion over to the UK section, since the thread no longer concerns France.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expathopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, sorry about that.


----------

